
Pirating ebooks is an offence against moral justice - kozmonaut
https://goodereader.com/blog/e-book-news/pirating-ebooks-is-an-offence-against-moral-justice
======
uberman
While the article touches on second hand sales (saying it would be immoral to
seal a book from a second hand seller) ironically, this is exactly what
digital only distribution seeks to do. Be it ebook or video game, online only
first party sales seek to eliminate 3rd party sale completely.

While I don't condone piracy, I am certain that digital only, first party only
sales that will ultimately eliminate 3rd party (second hand) sellers and thus
will more than make up for any piracy issue.

There is a reason that MS and Sony are pushing for digital only content
delivery for their gaming platforms and it has nothing to do with piracy.

~~~
microwavecamera
Well put point. I also feel it's an issue of cost, in that, digital media cost
to much. We went through the exact same thing with digital music. Major record
labels wanted to charge the same prices for digital media as the actual
physical media even through the distribution costs for the companies involved
was significantly reduced. And that problem was compounded by DRM and vendor
lock in. If digital books were accurately priced based on distribution costs,
i.e. not having to print physical books, and you actually owned your digital
copy (no DRM) people would buy it. These business need to adapt to the
changing technology and emerging markets. The age of media empires and
tradition industry monopolies is over. We have viable options now. Evolve or
face extinction.

